# Very round Cory



## Cstar_BC (Sep 24, 2016)

I'm not sure whether he/she is fat or full of eggs - but there's two fat ones and one small one so I assume 1 male 2 females


----------



## Cstar_BC (Sep 24, 2016)

Pic of Cory and baby pleco


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

It's hard to see your fish at the photo resolution you used - often thumbnails are like that.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Looks like a preggie female cory to me.


----------



## Rjjm (Jan 1, 2012)

In most cories, males are slender and longer with more pointier snout while female are rounder specially around the belly area and around the head.


----------



## Cstar_BC (Sep 24, 2016)

I've never seen her do any mating behavior . I guess the male may not be mature enough - or I simply don't have enough males


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

give them a water change (25 %) with cooler (5 degree) water and watch! I agree, female full of eggs.


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

I bought two Julii Corys at the same time from the same tank/seller. They were identical in size and shape. However, 6 months later, the smaller/slimmer one is clearly a male while the other one - twice the size of the first - is a female. And they are inseparable (although I do not expect to see any offspring.)


----------

